# Union Altas '13 Toe Straps / Ratchets



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Atlas is a decent binding. Just shoot Union an email explaining your issue and that you'd like to keep riding the bindings and ask for new toe straps and ratchets. Ask for the ones that come on the new Force.


----------



## Malpractice (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks mate. I flicked them on an e-mail, but if anyone else has any infor please let me know.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Tried on my unused 2013 MC Metafuses for the first time and found the toe strap ratchet very stiff. Applied enough pressure on it to feel like I could break it before it moved.

Might be a common thing for Unions?

I hear their support is great so I'm not concerned


----------



## Malpractice (Jul 27, 2014)

Cheers dude, hopefully I get that kind of service soon before my next mish!


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

They have a couple of company dudes who are forum members so you'll probably hear from them when they next keyword search 'Union'


----------



## Malpractice (Jul 27, 2014)

Ouch. Ok. 

Well hopefully it's not the case, but if that does happen I'll be going back to Burton. Decided to try Unions because Hype + Travis Rice does seem to work on me.:dizzy:


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

I have the same model and yeah it's not the best ratchet but I was able to manage. If you fit it properly to your boot and don't over tighten when strapping in it's not so bad. Some people have better luck than others, but generally speaking pre 2014 Union toe straps just blow. 

From what I've heard they significantly improved the ratchet last season and their customer service is solid, so if you've already emailed them you should be on your way to solving the problem. On the other hand there are other options out there with better straps and ratchets so really just depends if you want to stick with Union or try something new.


----------



## Malpractice (Jul 27, 2014)

Well they are brand new bindings and so far that's the only problem, so I wouldn't mind not having to shell out for something else. To be honest I didn't get many days in after I bought them last year so haven't had time to judge on how they feel to ride because the only thing that's stood out is the pain in the arse of the ratchets, unfortunately.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Well it's a solid binding otherwise, I'd just take some time in the off season to get all the adjustments dialed in and to get a feel for the right release point. Don't over tighten and don't force it when it sticks and you should be OK. If it continues to be a problem Burton's toe caps and ratchets are money, I ride both the Atlas and Cartels and would probably just flip a coin if I had to choose between the two.


----------



## Malpractice (Jul 27, 2014)

Sweet. Well I'm sure they are unfortuantely one of the ratchets are pretty munted from trying to get them off so I have to source new ones anyway. Wouldn't mind going for the later ones if they are better.

Does anyone know if that's what you get at c3-shop at the mo, if you just get the ratchets? 

Ratchets - SET | C3-SHOP

Just don't want to order them and find out they are the same or surplus '13 ratchets.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Union bindings is a member of this forum.


TT


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I wouldn't rely on the forum to get you help from Union. I've seen them offer sizing advice, product info, etc. but in terms of product support I've never seen anything more than them simply telling posters to email the warranty department. That's not a knock on them, just letting you know what to expect.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> Agreed . But in my case email did not result in a response either...


I always ask people to call the office. 

206.632.1601

Simply ask for the warranty dept.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Many friends who use Union switch out the toe caps for Ride's toe straps. With a little modification they work and fit nicely. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrLslsRtOFU


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

SGboarder said:


> I will make sure to do that when I really have a warranty event. In my case it was only some feedback/a review with praise (lots of it) and criticism (the abomination of a toe strap).
> Also, I am based in Asia...


Throw some credit on Skype, cheap international calls and you can call toll free numbers that you usually can't reach internationally.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Manicmouse said:


> Throw some credit on Skype, cheap international calls and you can call toll free numbers that you usually can't reach internationally.


Missing my point: It is not about the cost of the phone call, but about who is responsible/will do follow-up (Union? Local agent/distributor?) - especially if it is not a warranty event.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> Missing my point: It is not about the cost of the phone call, but about who is responsible/will do follow-up (Union? Local agent/distributor?) - especially if it is not a warranty event.


Distributors | Union Binding Company

Scroll down to your country.


----------



## Malpractice (Jul 27, 2014)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> I always ask people to call the office.
> 
> 206.632.1601
> 
> Simply ask for the warranty dept.


Hi mate, I'm based in NZ. Is there a contact for here? I filled in the the form on this page:

Distributors | Union Binding Company

...but have had no word yet. Also principaldistribution.com.au does not seem to exist as a website so I'm a bit concerned no one will actually recieve my enquiry.

Thanks,
- Malik


----------



## Malpractice (Jul 27, 2014)

SGboarder said:


> No coverage in most countries in Asia, which is neither surprising nor unreasonable.
> 
> But again, when I reached out to Union it was not a warranty event anyway - more some feedback and comments.


N.B. I also actually needed some new capstraps for my Burton Freestyles.. got a reply within a couple hours and was as helpful as a helpful thing.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

ekb18c said:


> Many friends who use Union switch out the toe caps for Ride's toe straps. With a little modification they work and fit nicely.
> 
> How to: Union Force + Ride Thingrip 3D Toestrap= FRANKEN FORCE - YouTube


dam why would u do that?! i love my 10/11 union toe straps, so comfortable and great durability. i'd put them on any binding if i could still get some. if i couldnt get union parts, i'd swap them out for burton's toe caps. from my experience i find rides toe straps just dont last long enough. burton ladders also fit in much easier than rides. they essentially have the same ladder/baseplate system.


----------



## Malpractice (Jul 27, 2014)

So I heard from Union! They are going to send me some new ratchets! :yahoo:

Pretty good service I have to say. Although it did take a day or so and it seems I had to write to the U.S. contact to get anything done. 

The Australasian contact seems to be non existent... at least via e-mail. And the URL they have for the e-mail (principaldistribution.com.au) seems to be a dead link. So Aussies and Kiwis beware.

Anyway time to get back to shredding. Cheers all.

BTW. They did say the latest ratches are a way better than the ones I have. Let's see how we go...


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Malpractice said:


> So I heard from Union! They are going to send me some new ratchets! :yahoo:
> 
> Pretty good service I have to say. Although it did take a day or so and it seems I had to write to the U.S. contact to get anything done.
> 
> ...


Did you call them?


----------



## Malpractice (Jul 27, 2014)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Did you call them?


Nope just e-mailed them. Sorry I don't have a job where I can use the phone that much for these types of things during my work hours and e-mail is convenient for me because of that and the time difference.

Also calling internationally costs money and f#@k knows how long they'll put you on hold at some places.


----------



## Malpractice (Jul 27, 2014)

Just sending a quick shout out to Union for sorting me out with some ratchets! Got here in a couple days from the U.S! And charged me NOTHING!

Now THAT is some NEXT LEVE S#IT!!! 

Thanks UNION! 

Planning on doing some shredding tomorrow, wish the weather was as reliable as you guys....


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Malpractice said:


> Just sending a quick shout out to Union for sorting me out with some ratchets! Got here in a couple days from the U.S! And charged me NOTHING!
> 
> Now THAT is some NEXT LEVE S#IT!!!
> 
> ...


Mind sharing the email address you used? I put up with their shitty ratchets all last year but would love to swap them out.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Just returned from a few days on my new '13 Union MCs, I was worried how the toe ratchets would perform. They were a little sticky but with enough applied force they released every time.

I found the main ratchet released mid-run about once a day which was a little disturbing!!


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Malpractice said:


> Just sending a quick shout out to Union for sorting me out with some ratchets! Got here in a couple days from the U.S! And charged me NOTHING!
> 
> Now THAT is some NEXT LEVE S#IT!!!
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

[email protected]

Or better yet, call the office - 206.632.1601 *ask for warranty.


----------

